# Reply to locked thread 45acp feeding issues



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I understand why the thread has been closed. I was making a reply when it happened. Realize I was not in the thread to bash nor argue with anyone. Some of us are simply getting an education here and trying to help at the same time. I feel the need to pick up where this left off with no malicious intents whatsoever.



> You are right, I would like to use the same load in all my 45s and if I go back to IPSC shooting then I will need to make "major" classification. I haven't shot or reloaded much for almost 20 years so what I remember is outdated somewhat. While I had considerable experience at that time, it was with one load and one pistol so in a sense, it is almost useless today. Thanks for the heads up on the Glock ramps. I haven't kept count but I suspect I'm getting about 10%, maybe a little less, that don't go completely into the chanber. They appear to hold out about 1/8 inch. I can hit the back of the slide moderatelywith my left hand and they always go in. Never had one jam tightly or require more than a moderate slap. A couple didn't go much more than halfway and I just racked the slide ejecting them. They shot the next time through the magazine. I hope this makes sense. Thanks for all the ideas. I figured as popular as the glocks were somebody would chime in that used them in IPSC or similar competition with a similar load.


Well, down here for IPSC I see alot of the 9mm or 40cals in stock division. If I went major, it would be with a 40S&W (my G22) in the stock or limited 10 division. Most of the folks using 45acp here are in the single stack division mainly with 1911 or clones and a few Sigs, and I've yet to see a Glock 21 in the few matches that I've been to.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Ram Rod*, I didn't close the thread because of your helpful posts, obviously. Carry on. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I know. I know the reason and I figured it would have happened long before it did. At least the thread wasn't deleted.


----------

